# Rear Paw/Pad Injury



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

I was working my malinois 24 hours ago when during training his paw pad got tore up a little, removing about the "width of a nickel" of surface off the pad and also his actual same paw/foot got stepped on by a large man. 

I have bandaged and cleaned the area. I am slightly worried that their may be a broken bone. There is no swelling and he is able to drive with his foot when he chooses and can still jump and give "hugs" (as all malinois do), but he does limp and favor the foot, which may be exaggerated by the bandage...

How long would an injury as described take to start to turn around before a vet visit should be taken?

thank you so much


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

If he's still using it and jumping up on you I'm sure it isn't too bad. My dogs rip pads all the time, sometimes the whole pad is just hanging on by one end. Clean it up, depending on the dog, if he will leave it, try and wrap it, when the wrap falls off he is on his own. Usually they are all better in 3-5 days. Looks really bad when it happens but they heel alot quicker than you'd think. I put neosprin on it and tie a sock on their foot, some people cut whatever is flapping off or superglue it back down.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Michelle:

With just a pad injury does the dog favor it with symptoms of a limp or light pressure?

Thank you so much for the response


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh heck yeah they limp.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If you suspect one digit might be broken on the paw, start with a non-affected digit and gently manipulate the digit, starting with the claw inspecting the nail as well to make sure it's not cracked. Slowly roll each joint into flexion (i.e.-towards the pad of the paw) and then let it slowly go back into normal extension. Continue this slowly and gently with each digit until you get to the affected digit. If you feel any crepitus (grinding, popping, or creaking) or if the dog really objects, it could be broken and may need radiographs to see if needs reduction back into place and pain meds to help with healing. BTW, you may want to muzzle your dog for this before you begin. :wink: 

With the bandage, it's really easy to wrap a paw too tightly to make sure it stays on, so it's a good idea if the two middle toes are left partially out of the wrap. Check for swelling and temperature (too hot and especially too cold compared to a non-bandaged foot means the circulation is being cut off) around the two middle toes. Seems like most pad injuries take 10-14 days to heal (may take a little longer to get totally normally pad back on there, like if you had a blister on your own feet that ruptured), so keep it clean and dry inside is going to be your best bet. If it's nasty out, you can fasten a plastic bag around the affected paw.


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Zonya does this quite often, taking about the same size off. Usually happens when chasing a ball during her crashing bound/run or super quick pivots over rocks. I usually don't notice it till inside and blood on the carpet and excessive licking. She does limp sometimes, but has a crazy high pain tolerance so it doesn't affect her much. They seem to take at least a week to heel as she's always reopening them running around being crazy. She's hopeless with a bandage, no matter what I do, they never stay on!

My new solution that has been working super well for me? Skin Shield liquid bandages with antiseptic! I think it was $3 for two bottles, I keep one at home and one in my training bag. Works wonders. Lasts forever too! I clean the pad, and apply it morning and late afternoon (or as needed) Keeps her from licking it and keeps dirt and bacteria out. Then I don't have to worry about bandages and plastic bags and stuff like I used to! Zonya tends to hurt her herself a lot and this is my new go to product whenever she has a cut or anything.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you to all who have posted thus far. I am cleaning it well. 

My main was concern was a fracture or broken part of the foot. 

As of now I have moved each toe in the foot and no adverse response or sign of pain. 

Please everyone keep posting, a lot easier than going to petMD[-o<


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a good sign. Hopefully it's not a broken toe cause like broken or sprained fingers, they are a pain in the rump to heal since they're used all the time. If he'll tolerate it, you can try soaking the paw in some cold water chilled in the fridge for a bit (plastic pitchers work pretty well) for a few minutes will also encourage healing.


----------

